# Finally......Finally.....God heard me!!



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I am so pleased to announce that yesterday morning I checked my e-mails and I saw surprising/unexpected email which really thrilled me like anything!!

Till now, you would have understood that I am talking about non other than "Grant Letter".

My process started in Feb 2010 when I first applied ACS. There were lot of hiccups in the process and at one point I felt that I should leave in between and let it be!!
The only major issue I found in entire process was my PCC for India as well as Singapore. It was really tiring and cumbersome.

Anyways, whatever happiness I felt now, it is nowhere to compare with my trouble which I faced during entire visa process for 176 SS (For Victoria).

My First entry date is before 13th July 2012. Hence, I have sufficient time to prepare mindset and other things.

If any one of you guys need more info. on any thing, feel free to contact me here.

Special thanks to Anjali for her continuous help on each stage.

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Harshal, 
Congratulations.. 

Start preparing for the bigger task now, moving is tedious, fun, emotional, all at one go. Wish you luck


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

harshal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am so pleased to announce that yesterday morning I checked my e-mails and I saw surprising/unexpected email which really thrilled me like anything!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate... All the best with your move to OZ.

I'm sure you will love Melbourne....

Good Luck.

Cheers !!!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

harshal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am so pleased to announce that yesterday morning I checked my e-mails and I saw surprising/unexpected email which really thrilled me like anything!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Harshal 
Have fun......njoy the success n moment :thumb:


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

varunsal said:


> Congratulations Harshal
> Have fun......njoy the success n moment :thumb:


Thanks buddy!


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Congrats Mate... All the best with your move to OZ.
> 
> I'm sure you will love Melbourne....
> 
> ...


Thanks Maddy,

Hoping for the best.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hey Harshal,
> Congratulations..
> 
> Start preparing for the bigger task now, moving is tedious, fun, emotional, all at one go. Wish you luck



Anjali,

I know.
Now main and real big task starts now.
Lot of things to do.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

harshal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am so pleased to announce that yesterday morning I checked my e-mails and I saw surprising/unexpected email which really thrilled me like anything!!
> 
> ...


Congratulationslane:


----------



## smartypants (Sep 22, 2011)

:high5:  Congratulations! Hope Australia meets all your expectations and is worth all the trouble!!


----------



## Waseem Asghar (Jan 2, 2011)

*Medical Days*

Dear Harshal 

Lots of congratzz.... 

I want to ask you after how much days you got Grant Letter after submitting your Medical and Police Certificates?

Best regards

WASEEM ASGHAR


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am so pleased to announce that yesterday morning I checked my e-mails and I saw surprising/unexpected email which really thrilled me like anything!!
> 
> ...


congratulation! harshal you made it man 

..


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Waseem Asghar said:


> Dear Harshal
> 
> Lots of congratzz....
> 
> ...


Hi Waseem,

I remember correctly......I submitted my medicals in July second week.....and PCC i submitted after that arnd Oct and Nov. For me it took lot of time for PCC. That's where it got stuck up. Otherwise, I would have received Grant Letter way back.

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> congratulation! harshal you made it man
> 
> ..


Nadeem,

Was expecting your reply.
Thanks man.
Finally it happened!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

congrats...
good luck bro..


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Harshal...many many congratulations buddy...
Just one question - for your police clearance...in your case was it like you should have 2 certificates ?
1 for India and from India (heard we can get it from Mustafa also..is it true ?)
2 for Singapore from Singapore 

The reason for asking above query is because I am too based in singapore originally from India


----------



## rameshrk (Oct 31, 2010)

Hearty Congrats...!!
Wishin you the very best... !!!!


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi Harshal...many many congratulations buddy...
> Just one question - for your police clearance...in your case was it like you should have 2 certificates ?
> 1 for India and from India (heard we can get it from Mustafa also..is it true ?)
> 2 for Singapore from Singapore
> ...


Sankebraham,

That person will be crap if he said you can get it from Mustafa also....
Man, Think that if such things exist and if really possible then why would Singapore CID have seperate COC(Certificate Of Clearance) Dept.? Pls contact them for Singapore PCC. Also note that they have ceased to issue COC now. But if your CO doesnt accept Statutory Declaration then, you can ask your CO to provide one letter in which he/she will mention that, SD was not accepted, so pls issue COC for so and so person.

If you were based in India too then, you need to contact CID Office here and they will issue one letter reg. Character which they will forward it to Passport Office and they will issue Character Certificate and also stamp in Passport.

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Harshal,
Thanks for the clarification buddy!!
All the very best to u ?
Btw which part u will be heading too ?


----------



## sonusharma (Nov 25, 2011)

*ACS assessment doubts*

Hi Harshal,
First of all Congratulations!
I am about start the ACS skills assessment process.
Could you please help me on that?
My main doubts are on Experence References and CV.
Qn-1:- If there is any discrepency/invalid format in the CV or documents we sent, would ACS ask me to send it again or just reject the application?

Qn-2:- In my letter that I got from my employer there is no mention of Number of Hours per week i worked there. Will it rejected?

Thanking you in anticipation!

Regards
sonu



harshal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am so pleased to announce that yesterday morning I checked my e-mails and I saw surprising/unexpected email which really thrilled me like anything!!
> 
> ...


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

sankebraham27 said:


> Harshal,
> Thanks for the clarification buddy!!
> All the very best to u ?
> Btw which part u will be heading too ?


Sankebraham,

Will be going to Melborne.
Where in Mel.
Still that's a question


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

sonusharma said:


> Hi Harshal,
> First of all Congratulations!
> I am about start the ACS skills assessment process.
> Could you please help me on that?
> ...


Ans:1 They will never ask u to resend the CV. They will always come back to u thru e-mail and ask questions.

Ans:2 It is mandatory to show working hours. Because that is how you show that you were working in that particular company for full time. Anyways, if you haven't mentioned then wait for their reply.


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

harshal said:


> Sankebraham,
> 
> Will be going to Melborne.
> Where in Mel.
> Still that's a question


Harshal,
All the very best to you.
In my case,I have just submitted my documents..long way to go man...if everything goes smooth then we will meet up there for sure


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

sankebraham27 said:


> Harshal,
> All the very best to you.
> In my case,I have just submitted my documents..long way to go man...if everything goes smooth then we will meet up there for sure


Thanks man.
Anytime.
Best of luck for your visa thing.


----------



## sonusharma (Nov 25, 2011)

*one question*

Hi There,
I did my engineering as "electrical engineering from REC.
after that i joined a software company and now i have 9+ years IT experience.

Can i go for ICT assessment?

thanks


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

sonusharma said:


> Hi There,
> I did my engineering as "electrical engineering from REC.
> after that i joined a software company and now i have 9+ years IT experience.
> 
> ...


Yes, why not.
You should apply for ACS.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Harshal !


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

uroojs said:


> Congrats Harshal !


Thanks Uroojs.


----------



## joeleecy (Sep 7, 2011)

harshal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am so pleased to announce that yesterday morning I checked my e-mails and I saw surprising/unexpected email which really thrilled me like anything!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations ,this is really a great news !


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

joeleecy said:


> Congratulations ,this is really a great news !


Thanks Joeleecy.


----------



## Waseem Asghar (Jan 2, 2011)

Dear Harshal,

Very best of luck for your future. I hope your capabilities will be enough to match with Oz requirements. When are you leaving and what is your email ID, yahoo or any other?
Regards
Waseem


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Waseem Asghar said:


> Dear Harshal,
> 
> Very best of luck for your future. I hope your capabilities will be enough to match with Oz requirements. When are you leaving and what is your email ID, yahoo or any other?
> Regards
> Waseem


Waseem,
Thanks.
I am planning to leave in early next year.


----------



## Waseem Asghar (Jan 2, 2011)

*Best wishes*

Dear Harshal
Thanks for the reply. I am also in the last phase of immigration. Hope to move in the early next year too. Can you please give me your email id so that we could be in contact in oz too?
Thanks & regards.


----------



## sonusharma (Nov 25, 2011)

*ACS assessment query*

Hi Harshal,
One More Question.

I have Electrical Engg Degree and 9+ years experience in software with Wipro Technologies India.
As my Bachelor degree is non IT still can I go for Skills Assessment?

Also Could you please let me know what is the difference between below four categories of ACS assessment?

1. Skills 
3. Recognition letter
4. Combined Skills and Recognition letter
5. RPL

Thanks and Regards
-sonu


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sonusharma said:


> Hi Harshal,
> One More Question.
> 
> I have Electrical Engg Degree and 9+ years experience in software with Wipro Technologies India.
> ...


IT,CS,ECE,EEE dept engineering degree can very well apply for skills assessment. 

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

sonusharma said:


> Hi Harshal,
> One More Question.
> 
> I have Electrical Engg Degree and 9+ years experience in software with Wipro Technologies India.
> ...


Sonu,

Of course you can apply for Skill Assessment but your degree is not relevant so you should ideally apply under RPL. This is the only thing I know about RPL.
You will find more on this Forum while you search for related thread. 
Or let Sr. members reply on this.


----------

